# IRAQ:  The "Surge" only prolonged the inevitable and WHY?



## rdean (May 24, 2015)

Watching John McCain this morning on, I think it was "Face the Nation" and realized two things, that John McCain really, REALLY doesn't know what he's talking about and the moderator is so far passed his prime, he couldn't even ask the most basic of follow up questions.

Smother an area with lots of well armed soldiers and of course, you've quelled the angry demonstrations no matter what the circumstances.  It's what comes next that matters.

Iraq was divided into roughly three parts.  The oppressed Shiites (friends of Iran), the Kurds (a sect of Sunni) and the oppressive Sunni.  

When you take a third of the country and leave them out of the political process you have just created a future civil war waiting to explode when the time is right.  That would never occur to people who don't study history because education is for snobs.

Iraq s de-Baathification still haunts the country - Al Jazeera English

ICTJ's research and interviews with the official body that led de-Baathification initiatives for much of this period showed that these wholesale dismissals, combined with a lack of due process, badly undermined Iraq's government and military structures and fuelled a sense of grievance among those affected - not just employees, but also their families, friends and communities. It is unsurprising that the process became a significant contributing factor in widespread social and political conflict.

Unfortunately, de-Baathification in Iraq was a dysfunctional, counterproductive process that intensified social, sectarian and political divisions. The shortfalls of the Iraqi model should serve as a warning to those today who seek to reinforce the rule of law in their countries.

======================

Imagine if Southern White Confederate Conservatives had been completely excluded from the Federal Government after the Civil War.  You would have to leave the entire Union Army down there patrolling the streets forever pointing guns at the population to keep them from rioting or subversive behavior.

Well, that's exactly what the Republicans wanted in Iraq.  When they say US Forces left too early.  They believe we could have kept a military there forever bleeding this country dry.  Right wingers are NOT "long term" thinkers. And even today, they clearly can't see the problem which is why they never discuss it.  Never!

When you point that out, they grow blank faced and say you liberals think too much.  Who even knows what you are talking about?

Even now, USMB right wingers are asking, if they bother to read this, what is that guy talking about?  He never makes any sense.


----------



## Dot Com (May 24, 2015)

what a colossal waste CrusaderFrank  in lives & treasure. Those people need to stand up for themselves. That includes the adjoining country/ies


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 24, 2015)

Iraq is Obama's lost victory. 

US troops had the situation quelled and ruled the skies. Was Obama desperate for something to campaign on or was he supporting his brothers in Jihad, we'll never know


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 24, 2015)

The surge was highly successful, Obungles should be looking up who designed it instead of purging the military


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 24, 2015)

Most on the right are in partisan denial; they'll always refuse to acknowledge the fact that Iraq was a failed, illegal war – to do so would be to admit that rightist foreign policy is just as failed today and likely as illegal.


----------



## rdean (May 24, 2015)

See these idiots?  Sassy and Frank?  They don't even try to understand the situation.  Just repeat the same old ignorant and stupid shit.

US troops had the situation quelled and ruled the skies.
The surge was highly successful, Obungles should be looking up who designed it instead of purging the military

Purging the military?  Ruled the skies?  What the fuck does that even mean?  Just ignorant tards repeating the same old mindless bullshit.  And those are America's real enemies.  They are the people we really have to defeat.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (May 24, 2015)

rdean said:


> See these idiots?  Sassy and Frank?  They don't even try to understand the situation.  Just repeat the same old ignorant and stupid shit.
> 
> US troops had the situation quelled and ruled the skies.
> The surge was highly successful, Obungles should be looking up who designed it instead of purging the military
> ...


----------



## rdean (May 24, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > See these idiots?  Sassy and Frank?  They don't even try to understand the situation.  Just repeat the same old ignorant and stupid shit.
> ...


Once again, you prove my point.


----------



## rdean (May 25, 2015)

I truly believe that mindless Republicans are unknowingly on the side of al Qaeda.  They don't know where Iraq's military went.  They just don't think it went to Isis.  See?  Stupid!


----------



## rdean (May 26, 2015)

If the right wing gets so much wrong, what is it they get right?  Anyone?


----------



## rdean (May 31, 2015)

Still waiting for that answer.


----------



## rdean (Jun 8, 2015)

Republicans avoid these threads like the plague.


----------

